
Ask HN: How accurate is browser benchmark Speedometer 2.0? - coconutoctopus
I remember seeing an article here not too long ago, it&#x27;s about the new Speedometer 2.0&#x27;s release and for testing browser speed. I was curious so I tested on my early-2015 13&quot; MBP along with my month old new PC (Ryzen 1600 stock + 16gb DDR4 2400mhz + NVMe SSD).<p>The scores are from using the benchmark with all extensions disabled with latest updates
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;browserbench.org&#x2F;Speedometer2.0&#x2F;<p>On MAC, Safari 67, Chrome 67, Firefox 47
On PC, Chrome 76, Firefox 64, Edge 46<p>Should the scores be higher if the hardware is better? I saw on some forums people are getting a score of more than 100 with older generation hardwares. I thought my new PC would get noticeably higher score due to newer parts, or am I missing something here?<p>Regardless of speed, I&#x27;m pretty browser agnostic, switched to Firefox due to the looks but I use all the browsers depending on tasks on hand. Asking mostly due to curiosity, would appreciate if anyone can shed some light.
======
bradknowles
Good question. On my work MacBook Pro, Safari was the fastest browser for
Speedometer 2.0. But on my home MacBook Pro, Safari wouldn't complete running
it at all.

I'm not aware of any major OS or software differences between the machines,
but I guess I could be wrong. ;(

I'm definitely giving BrowserBench.org a try on my various browsers, including
Chrome, Opera, Vivaldi, Firefox, and Safari.

We'll see how the complete set of tests turn out.

